# Help!! P2000/uspc



## fishnpbr (Mar 23, 2008)

New member here. I have done searches and read as much as I can on this forum and others reguarding these two HK models. (P2000/USPC) I have also looked at HKPro.com. This will be my first handgun purchase and will be used exclusively for CC. Though I have never owned my own handgun I do have some extensive exposure to handguns as I was in the military, and was also a civilian PO. My question is why does the USP seem to be favored so much over the P2000 in so many of these polls. I have narrowed my purchase to one of these two models. I have handled both guns quite a bit and they both fit well and feel very comfortable in hand. Does one have an advantage over the other as far as reliabilty, durability, function. I know they are both quality guns. This will be a one time purchase for me and I am agonizing over which one. It will be in .40 cal. Sorry for the long post. I did consider the P2000SK. I shot one and did not like the short grip. I am aware of the longer mag, and X-grip. Any and all opinions are appretiated.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

They are both top quality firearms,I have the USP45.
It just comes down to which feels better in hand to you.
You won't be disappointed in either.
Just remember the P2000 comes with no exterenal safety ,,if that's important to you it's the USP.
You also get the replaceable back straps with the 2000


----------



## fishnpbr (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a quick update. Went with the P2000 in .40 S&W. Should be in today or tomorrow.


----------



## jdavis6576 (Mar 29, 2008)

You're gonna LUV it!!


----------

